# What happened to my GSD's ears?



## kimbinhhoanvn2002 (Nov 30, 2010)

Some pics of my GSD, Su vs Sa. What happened to them?

At Su's three months and ten days, one was standing.










Eleven days later, 










But now


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww...the old up, down, up, down routine. Teething will cause them to loose calcium from the ears to the teeth. Make sure they are on a high quality diet. I had my litter on a raw diet and all ears were up at 8wks and NEVER went back down. Ear strength is also a genetic factor that is passed from the parents. Larger ears have a tendency to take longer to come up completely too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

What Dawn said. quality diet helps. Add in a spoonful or two of cottage cheese to a meal. the calcium in the cottage cheese will help replace some of the calcium being used for the teeth.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

How old is your puppy now?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the ears don't need calcium, they need ingredients which are for ligaments and cartilage - and these you get from "greens" - vegetal silica , grasses (wheat grass) , rose hip powder -- a whole food vitamin C complete with rutin and bioflavins . Time.

Carmen


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSD ears go through all kinds of contortions before they stand up. Don't worry about it too much. My first GSD's ears wouldn't stand, and I asked a show breeder what to do to help her ears stand, and he told me to glue foam curlers in them. I did, and I think it made her ears fall down even more. It turned out that my dog was actually a mix, but her ears may have stood if I hadn't messed with them. I was 18 years old at the time and had a lot to learn!


----------



## kimbinhhoanvn2002 (Nov 30, 2010)

dawnandjr: Wow, all ears were up at 8wks and NEVER went back down?
Please tell me what's your diet for them?

OK, thanks all your reply!
Su vs Sa are 14 months old.

I do not have much experience. This's fisrt time I've GSD.
So now, I've one new problem. Sa's in menstrual period. This is her second time.
What should I do for her now? Can she mate at 14 months old?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kimbinhhoanvn2002 said:


> So now, I've one new problem. Sa's in menstrual period. This is her second time.
> What should I do for her now? Can she mate at 14 months old?


A 14 month old puppy is kind of like a 12 year old girl. Yes, she's capable of getting pregnant but it could be very bad for her. It's important that you keep her away from male dogs who aren't neutered until you can get her spayed.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You can get her spayed after this heat.


----------

